# تصميم آلالات



## bouran90 (12 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
ممكن تأمين صور لألات ميكانيكية تحوي براشيم و مسننات و لوالب من أجل مشروع تصميم ميكانيكي


----------



## Mdk_ad (17 أكتوبر 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## Mdk_ad (17 أكتوبر 2010)

:56:


mdk_ad قال:


> شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## Mdk_ad (17 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا 
شكرا


----------



## engineering future (6 نوفمبر 2010)

انا اسف بس انا مش فاهم ايه الى انت محتاجه بالظبط


----------

